# Swollen head, pics post 13, update post 18



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I am stumped as to what is wrong with this goat. I don't have an age on her but she is at least 5. I have had her since December and have had multiple problems. About the only thing I do know is she is CAE NEGATIVE. Went out today and her head was swollen. Both eyes and her ears are very puffy. She is emaciated but that's a work in progress as she is starting to gain a little weight and she fights me when I have to give meds. She got knocked down yesterday and was unable to get back up, however if I roll her onto her sternum she will get up, stand, walk around and eat grass or leaves. Its only if shes on her side that she is unable to upright herself.

The swollen head is a new thing that I have not dealt with before. Her head swelling does not look like bottle jaw and her eyelids are bright pink. One of her eyes was a bit gunky so I was thinking pinkeye. Gave her a 5cc shot of LA200 and 1 cc shot of A&D as suggested by her vet, she didn't even flinch. I also wiped her eye with a paper towel dipped in Listerine. I also thought maybe she got something in her eye when she was down earlier. The swelling is more pronounced this evening so then I got to thinking maybe she got stung. There are bumble bees flying around and they have attempted to use us for target practice, maybe they got this particular doe instead. Her head does seem to bother her if I press around her ears. 

I don't have any Dex and only have a single 1/2cc shot of Banamine, she weighs close to 100 lbs so this is not enough. I have Benadryl, and the other antihistimne goats can have.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Swollen head*

sounds like she might have received some trauma to the head.

But Benadryl would also be a good option just in case of bee sting. Had that happen to some kids of mine one year. Benadryl cleared their swelling right up. Iw ould give her an adult dose.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Swollen head*

I gave her a single 25mg capsule. Should I go out and give her another one? The adult dse is 1 or 2 every 4 hours. I still have a few minutes before the storm hits to run out there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Swollen head*

I would see how the one tablet does and then go from there


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Swollen head*

Thanks Stacey.
I have tried to put this doe down twice. Each time I go out there with the .22 she looks at me with those big brown eyes and shows me she is not ready to give up. As long as she wants to live I will let her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Swollen head*

how is she this morning?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Swollen head*

We had thrown up an emergency pen with shelter yesterday to keep her seperate from the other goats. She can still see and hear the others but they can't batter her. I haven't gone out there for a close look of her head but she is up walking around and eating grass. I will be going out in a few munutes. I was up most of the night listening to the storms pass through and hoping the numerous tornados would miss us( they did). Today is supposed to be a repeat so I will be hoping again.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Swollen head*

I went out and fed her and looked her over. Her head is still swollen but she can open her left eye a bit more (was swollen almost shut, the right was OK). I am going to take a picture so I can run it to the vet, maybe he will give me something to help with the swelling.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Swollen head*

You need to check her eyes. Check the color, if you are pale or white you have a goat that is severely anemic due to worms, cocci, or both. With this said you will need to treat her for both. Or get your vet to tell you which it is. At this point I need to know what the weight is.

Act fast because the swelling can turn into something that requires a three day anti inflammatory shot series. I only say this because I have been there and learned the hard way.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Swollen head*

Her eye lids are bright pink and neither the vet or I saw any cocci in her poop. She got pounded pretty good and has a huge bruise on her leg and a swollen head. The vet wasn't there so he hasn't seen her today. Her eye ball has a cloudy spot so that's pretty evident she has pink eye. The oxytet should take care of that.

On the emancipation, there is a good possibility she has intestinal chlamydia, the treatment for this is also oxytet but its a higher dose of 5cc for 5 days. The vet can't check for it but said it was a possibility based on when he did see her last month. She is also at the bottom of the totem pole as far as rank goes. She got butted away every time she tried to eat.

She is being kept separate from the other goats and gets all the alfalfa chops she wants plus grass hay and fresh grass/leaves. She won't eat the grain right now but shes dry so the alfalfa will be good for her,she will put it all into her weight instead of trying to supply kids or milk. I had gotten her a pellet for senior horses as it would have been easier for her to eat in her debilitated state. I checked her teeth ( no easy task ) and everything looked good. Nothing broken, no abscesses, or other problems. She is peeing and pooping fine although her poops are clumpy ( formed berries stuck together ). If I have forgotten to mention something please let me know.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Swollen head*

Oh boy I did not realize. I would have her looked at it sounds like she may have been hurt pretty bad. That is not good to have that much swelling after a hit in the head area. I hope all works out for you all. Your right not what I thought at all. Let us know.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Swollen head*

She's been doing good all day. Shes walking although slowly. The pink eye is not responding to the oxytet as of yet but she's only had 2 doses. I drove the 30 miles to TSC to get the eye ointment and they were out. I found some homeopathic pink eye drops and put a couple in her eye hoping it would make it feel better. If she's not better by Monday I will either show the vet pictures or a video of her. Taking her to the vet, 15 miles away, would be further risking her health. She's a good girl and very loving. She's eating her alfalfa chops very well and drinking water or electrolytes at almost a gallon at a time. She pees often so she's well hydrated. Poop is still clumpy and I found a tape segment so I gave her a good dose of panacur.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Swollen head*

Here are pictures of her eye. You can tell her head is swollen around her eyes and ears.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Swollen head, pics post 13*

OUCHIE! I'd cold compress her head and eye.

DMSO reduces swelling. Man that looks sore. Poor gal.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Swollen head, pics post 13*

Not sure about applying DMSO that close to her eye and brain. DMSO will drive all the ickies into her skin and tissue.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Swollen head, pics post 13*

It is supposed to help with spinal and head trauma.
Here's an article about it this is a horse site but still applicable. http://www.horses-and-horse-information ... dmso.shtml
I'd want to get that eye and head swelling (brain? swelling) down. But that is just me. 
You need to do what you feel comfortable doing for sure.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Swollen head, pics post 13*

Very interesting article. maybe the DMSO should be looked at again.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Swollen head, pics post 13*

I got a really good look at her a few minutes ago. The swelling in her head is starting to go down. She is opening that eye more than she was. Above her ears is still a little puffy but its not causing pain when I check it as it was before.

Disturbing finding. I always check her belly when I give her her 2x daily once over. Today I felt a mass back toward her udder. A rather large mass, large as in baby size. This may be why she is still alive and gaining some weight. She is trying to live long enough to bring her baby into the world. I was hoping I was confusing what I was feeling with something else that might normally be in there so I got the stethoscope out to have a listen. I listened to her heart beat first so I would know its sound and speed. Then I listened to her belly. I heard all the normal goat belly sounds but didn't hear the baby. She is a really deep doe and also wide so I went searching all over her belly and on both sides as I had her laying down on her left side. Back toward her left hip I found it. A very fast faint heart beat. It moved around and was sometimes hard to hear but I could chase it around and find it again. 
It only felt like 1 and not all that big. She was bred on Dec 15Th but I thought she absorbed it when she got sick, I guess she had other ideas. If I am not hearing things that aren't there and she has a baby should I pull it at birth so she can concentrate on getting well or should I let her attempt to raise it but bottle feed it Pickles milk? Pickles is due to freshen this next week and I can freeze colostrum so the baby won't be without it. If I leave the baby with her would it further give her a will to live? Please advise me on this one.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

OUCH,,, just saw the pictures posted,,, poor girl,, :tears: I am glad though that you was able to listen to her and heard the babys heart beat.. Sure do hope she pulls through for you and is able to have the baby O.K. ray: :grouphug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Goldie's head is considerably better today. The swelling is almost completely gone. When I went out to feed her she actually RAN to me. She hasn't run in a while so this is a definite improvement. I have upped her feed a little and gave her an ounce of Power Punch, this was not taken well and she fought for all she is worth. The fighting is another improvement as she hasn't been doing that either. Hopefully all the time, meds and money I have poured into her will make for a positive outcome. 

I felt her udder and there is a bit of firming at the top. She has freshened quite a few times before so probably won't make a complete udder until delivery or right before.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I'm so glad Crocee! Hopefully she's on the mend poor gal.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am so glad she is doing better. Keep us posted I was so worried once I realized what had happened.


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh the poor girl, i'm sure with alot of love and care she will come through good. Is the clouded eye on the side she got hit in the head? somethimes this can be from and trauma to the eye, which a couple of drops of cod liver oil can help to relieve. How is she doing so far?


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so glad that she is feeling better - fingers crossed for a healthy kidding.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

She took a turn for the worst and we put her down Monday. She started scouring and passing straight mucus. Took her to the vet and he said there was no hope of saving her and that we had done all we could. She was not pregnant and the mass I felt was the infection in her intestines. She fought hard to live but in the end it was just too much and we decided to end her suffering.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, Crocee. I am so sorry for the loss of your girl. :hug: At least you know she is no longer suffering.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:tears: I'm sorry. Bless you for trying so hard. She had a good mommie. :hug: 

Gina


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost her.

Sounds like it was an end to her suffering. :hug:


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry. You did everything you could for her and she isn't suffering.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your girl.


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

Oooh, I am so sorry to hear that, I was really hoping she would pull through for you. As sad as it ended, I think it was really special that you thought of her well being and let her pass, what you did was very admirable ((hugs from Australia))


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry for losing your girl. I'm glad there wasn't a baby as that would have been even harder if you'd lost it too. She's not suffering anymore and that should give you comfort.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss ...my heart goes out to you.... :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Crocee. I was cheering for her to make a miraculous recovery. Sounds like she was quite the fighter, and I'm also glad there was no baby because I know that would have made it an even harder decision. :sigh:


----------

